# PC Stutterings und Fps Drops



## Montelo (21. Oktober 2018)

#1
[FONT=&quot]Hey, und zwar habe ich ein kleines Problem mit dem ich mich nun schon mehrere Wochen bis Monate Rumschlagen muss,
Ich habe in Spielen oft Kleine Stutters oder sogar Starke FPS Drops, Diese Treten aber nur in Spielen auf, in Benchmarks Sind keine Stutter oder Drops der FPS zusehen, habe bereits mehrere Benchmarks Probiert alle funktionieren einwandfrei, In Overwatch Rocket league PUBG etc blieb es bei so kleinen Stutter, Jedoch war ja vor Kurzem die BO4 und Battlefield V Beta dort hatte ich sehr Starke FPS Drops also Unspielbar, Windows wurde bereits Neu aufgesetzt jedoch besteht das Problem immernoch.

Achja ich sollte noch erwähnen das ich diese Probleme nicht hatte wo ich den PC zusammengebaut habe die Problem tauchten aufeinmal 2-3 Monate Später auf.

Nun zu meinem System:
Intel i5 6600k (Nicht Übertaktet)
Asus Z-170A
HyperX Fury DDR4 2x4GB 2133MHz (Schwarz)
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1060 6Gb Windforce OC
1TB HDD
Be Quiet BK008 CPU Kühler
be quiet! BN240 PC ATX Netzteil System Power 8 80+ 400W schwarz
Azza Onyx 260

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZfIHCmK-CI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izzuy766PmU
(das Sind 2 Kleine Clips zu den Stutterings)
Habe GPU-Z auch mal Laufen gelassen Die GPU Bleibt Konstant auf 98-99%

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir Helfen


MFG

[/FONT]


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Oktober 2018)

Zumindest in Zusammenhang mit den von dir genannten Spielen hab ich gehört, dass es helfen soll, die Startoptionen der exe zu modifizieren. Also exe suchen ---> Rechtsklick ---> Eigenschaften ---> Haken bei "Vollbildoptimierungen deaktivieren" setzen ---> OK. 

Keine Ahnung, ob es was bringt, aber zumindest in einigen Fällen soll das geholfen haben (hab's selbst allerdings nicht ausprobiert, bin nur darüber gestolpert weil ich selbst Mikrostottern/-freezes in einigen anderen Spielen habe.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2018)

Also, du hast Windows neu installiert und nichts "ungewöhnliches" installiert? Sind beim Gamen zB Virenscanner aktiv? Chattools? Was auch sein kann ist, dass manche Games nach Updates etwas mehr Ressourcen verlangen. Grafiktreiber und Mainboardtreiber sind aktuell?

Evlt. ist Deine Festplatte auch nicht mehr ganz ok, und die Ruckler liegen am Nachladen? Wie ist das denn in den Singleplayer-Modi von BO 4 und BF V ?


Edit: und wenn Neawoulf davon gehört hat, dann probier auch das mal aus


----------



## Montelo (21. Oktober 2018)

Das mit der Vollbildoptimierungen hat leider nicht funktioniert trotzdem danke.

Windows wurde neu installiert richtig nur mit den Standard Sachen Steam. Battle.net, etc und trotzdem hatte ich diese Ruckler, Singleplayer habe ich nicht getestet von Bo4 und BF V war ja nur die Beta aufjedenfall hatte ich dort extreme Frame Drops, Virusscanner habe ich nicht, und Die Treiber sind auch alle Aktuell, Das mit der Festplatte dachte ich auch schon, deswegen habe ich eine andere Festplatte eingebaut beim neuaufsetzen Jedoch das gleiche Problem.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2018)

also, BEIDES war nur die Beta? Dann kann man natürlich nicht ausschließen, dass es an der Beta lag...   hast du denn irgendwelche anderen neueren Games, in denen es auch stark ruckelt, obwohl du keine maximalen Details nutzt und der PC daher reichen müsste?


----------



## Montelo (21. Oktober 2018)

Klar aber das es nur bei mir Ruckelt scheint mir komisch, z.B in Dying light hatte ich auch FPS Drops, das weiß ich noch wo ich das letztens getestet hab.


----------

